# Sam Jingles einfügen



## chubbysonne (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo Liebe tutorials gemeinde, habe versucht wie hier bereits beschrieben worden wahr   https://www.tutorials.de/threads/sam-broadcaster-jingles-einfuegen.303531/ die jingles hinzu zufügen leider löscht er diese immer nach schliesen des sams und in der liste erscheinen sie auch nicht im jingle player fx .Bitte um Hilestellung!


----------

